# ~Fast~ (pics inside)



## triggerlock (Apr 30, 2002)

Got it today... Enjoy!


----------



## PDing (Jul 8, 2003)

That's pretty neat..... what does it do?


----------



## indianakar (Oct 19, 2004)

wow, I want a fast...


----------



## triggerlock (Apr 30, 2002)

It just sits there....


----------



## NatroVR6 (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (triggerlock)*

I had one in my hands todya at work and my new car manager put it back in the box and took it home


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

aw man I kinda want some fast


----------



## rabbitmania (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*

So how do you get one? What's the cost?


----------



## indianakar (Oct 19, 2004)

I think you get one if you buy a gti no?


----------



## ColoradoB5 (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: (indianakar)*

I saw that in the GTI commercial last night. Good commercial. I think it uses the Force, but that is the only thing it does.


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (ColoradoB5)*

I just completed part two of the survey last night. How can they know what fast looks like if they havent finished all the surveys yet? I think they also mentioned something about part 3...
More importantly, do I get one of these?
I can't tell if its an alien or an aborted rabbit fetus....



_Modified by bill1975 at 11:15 AM 2-11-2006_


----------



## vdubjunkie37 (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (bill1975)*

the one that we got, one of the techs broke the arm off of. so the manager made him glue it back on


----------



## HTOstatus (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: (NatroVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NatroVR6* »_I had one in my hands todya at work and my new car manager put it back in the box and took it home









My manager let me have ours!!


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (HTOstatus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HTOstatus* »_
My manager let me have ours!!









Me too


----------



## 2kGti1.8t83 (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

i want one of these things!!!


----------



## vdubjunkie37 (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (HTOstatus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HTOstatus* »_
My manager let me have ours!!









i think that if we get another one, i get it!! at least when i told my manager that i wanted the next one he said ok


----------



## rabbitmania (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (vdubjunkie37)*

I think it's funny VW is referring to the new Golfs as MkVs.
Traditionally it was A1, A2, A3 and so on. Mk was just the British way of saying it, and it slowly caught on here in North America.
Could it be Vortex's influence on VWoA?


----------



## vdubjunkie37 (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (rabbitmania)*

could be...you know that they really do watch these forums


----------



## racercx (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (vdubjunkie37)*

That thing is stoopid....Looks like a trendy ball







from the movie Hell Raiser. Where that little ball goes around cutting people up into little pieces and drilling into their skulls.






















Folks the marketing clowns never cease to amaze me. 
Dumb and dumber= FAST TRENDY RABBIT BALL!








Not to mention that drivel written on the side of the box...good grief charlie brown. Repulsive. Condescending as well.


_Modified by racercx at 8:41 PM 2-12-2006_


----------



## Peace DUB (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: (racercx)*

i want the trendy ball... anyone have any info on getting one?


----------



## racercx (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (Peace DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peace DUB* »_i want the trendy ball... anyone have any info on getting one?


Oh I soo wanna use your post as my sig!


----------



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (racercx)*

Give me my trendy ball monster too!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sirsmit418 (Apr 26, 2005)

i dont get it


----------



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (ErockBar1)*

Ebay here I come....I need the fast.....I saw an ad with a white one!!!!!!!! Sorry RICERX I'll admit it I'm a lemming!!!!!! It's like a possesed FURBY!!


----------



## racercx (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (ErockBar1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ErockBar1* »_Give me my trendy ball monster too!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Oh boy I think I gave the new Rabbit cult status!















I bet the ad agency that created this FAST thing are watching this thread snickering. 
That is "TRENDY BALL" (TM) to you folks!


----------



## rexxmann (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: (racercx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *racercx* »_That thing is stoopid....Looks like a trendy ball







from the movie Hell Raiser. Where that little ball goes around cutting people up into little pieces and drilling into their skulls.























I think you mean the ball from the Phantasm movies.








I like the ads though....they're hilarious http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## racercx (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (rexxmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rexxmann* »_
I think you mean the ball from the Phantasm movies.








I like the ads though....they're hilarious http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Right you are. I wonder if FAST has a drill inside him looking to bloody the soft skulls of the club kids driving the new GTI. LOFL


----------



## sciroccojk (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (racercx)*

can I get in line for this crazy fast trendy ball thing, or is it for select fast members only.







looks like the only vw product w/attitude in the past couple years.


----------



## jron (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: (racercx)*

i like how they made the new 'rabbit' mascot fatter than the original
just like the car.....


----------



## TheOrange (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (vdubjunkie37)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubjunkie37* »_the one that we got, one of the techs broke the arm off of. so the manager made him glue it back on

sounds like some VW techs i know of, except they do that with the cars, and aren't made to fix them (well, they are, but at the customers expense).


----------



## vdubjunkie37 (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (ablauer)*

^^we have one like that too. but he always "finds it broken"


----------



## NOSPEED411 (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: (vdubjunkie37)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubjunkie37* »_
i think that if we get another one, i get it!! at least when i told my manager that i wanted the next one he said ok


Wrong........I told Doug I 'll give him a fifty for it...lol

It's all mine sucker


----------



## enriquejcu (Sep 16, 2004)

I want fast.


----------



## VwguyGTI (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (enriquejcu)*

I saw the add.. Damn i want one.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Jazz03GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jazz03GTI* »_I saw the add.. Damn i want one.

Come buy a car, I'll hook you up


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

I want one of those!!!!!!!!!That is one of the cooler VW promos I've seen come down the pike in awhile!


----------



## cabriolet20v (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Herbie3Rivers)*

saw one on ebay its over $200 now lol


















































page 2 owned


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (cabriolet20v)*

I know I won't be able to get one from the dealer I used to work for, but I do have some VW PR/Media Contacts that I get presskits from so I went that route to see if I can get one.


----------



## myblueR32 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: (Herbie3Rivers)*

whats a fully loaded GTI $$$$$????


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (myblueR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myblueR32* »_whats a fully loaded GTI $$$$$????
$26K
$28,300 with Nav


----------



## djfire (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: (racercx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *racercx* »_That thing is stoopid....Looks like a trendy ball







from the movie Hell Raiser. Where that little ball goes around cutting people up into little pieces and drilling into their skulls.






















_Modified by racercx at 8:41 PM 2-12-2006_

That would be the movie "Phantasm" and it sequel


----------



## NewsJunkie (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (rabbitmania)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbitmania* »_So how do you get one? What's the cost?

Around $22,000.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (NewsJunkie)*

I think it's funny that VW has suddenly embraced the rabbit again, especially since they haven't sold one since 1984. If you are going to call it a Rabbit, this makes sense. If not, it's a stupid campaign.


----------



## HTOstatus (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

Follow the link to our club website to see my FAST and booklet pictures too!
http://venommotorsports.com/fo...=2014


----------



## slickstyles (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (HTOstatus)*

THIS THREAD IS FU-CK-ING-G HILARIOUS !!! read it through, man I am howling LMAO!!!


_Modified by slickstyles at 12:36 AM 2-14-2006_


----------



## slickstyles (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (slickstyles)*

$25,000 for a monster ball, man this thread gets better everytime you read it.








Man this thing looks like a mutation of Darth Vader and the Easter Bunny! George Lucas made this on crack I believe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I read about it in Road and Track. They sure do have better drugs in hollywood need to find me a new dealer.
VW profit margins are more on the Darth Bunny than the car. Next the monster ball or Darth Bunny







will have spare parts, new Exhaust, possibly big turbo upgrade, keep him cool with a new FMIC







. 








I think my next upgrade will be FAST HID's












_Modified by slickstyles at 8:51 AM 2-14-2006_


----------



## slickstyles (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (slickstyles)*

$265 on ebay this gets even better, this ball is a monster. To bad the asian mall will have these by the boat load
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...sting


----------



## josh0855 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

Yeah I want one too
so do these 37 bidders though...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...QrdZ1

265 is too much $$$


----------



## elkglx (Dec 29, 2004)

sweet


----------



## slickstyles (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (elkglx)*

stil funny


----------



## racercx (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (josh0855)*


_Quote, originally posted by *josh0855* »_Yeah I want one too
so do these 37 bidders though...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...QrdZ1

265 is too much $$$

Now this reminds me of the old movie "night of the living dead" Envision hundreds of zombies moving forward in unison to worship the trendy monster ball.


----------



## djfire (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: (nathankaufman)*

the "buy it now" on this one is $750.00
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...QrdZ1


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

*Re: (nathankaufman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nathankaufman* »_One of 'em on ebay has a buy-it-now price of $599!!!
These things are going to be worth $0 if 600/600 dealers sell the damn things on ebay.....
Reminds me of the "1 of 500" lebron james bobbleheads that they were giving away at gund arena a couple years ago...
Turns out they were such a hit that they just started selling them, rather than stopping production after 500. Now they're worthless, and people paid $1000's of dollars for the first 500 of them.

I'd not be surprised if you'll be able to eventually get them through VWoA in the DriverGear catalog, I'll wait until then thank-you. I'd like to have one for my VW room, but I'm not paying crazy money here


----------



## HardIce2447 (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (triggerlock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *triggerlock* »_It just sits there....


----------



## ChinkyVdub (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (HardIce2447)*

I want one!... so that it reminds me to keep my window open and tell my fiance to keep quiet so that I can hear my engine....


----------



## smeg0r (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (triggerlock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *triggerlock* »_It just sits there.... 


hahahah
thats pretty fast


----------



## MSGTYetti (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (vdubjunkie37)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubjunkie37* »_could be...you know that they really do watch these forums









wow if thats true then id be pleased to know that some cares about what we like and that they would go after it so we could have it.
i really want a fast. one with the golf ball tail


----------



## MSGTYetti (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (slickstyles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slickstyles* »_$25,000 for a monster ball, man this thread gets better everytime you read it.








Man this thing looks like a mutation of Darth Vader and the Easter Bunny! George Lucas made this on crack I believe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I read about it in Road and Track. They sure do have better drugs in hollywood need to find me a new dealer.
VW profit margins are more on the Darth Bunny than the car. Next the monster ball or Darth Bunny







will have spare parts, new Exhaust, possibly big turbo upgrade, keep him cool with a new FMIC







. 








I think my next upgrade will be FAST HID's








_Modified by slickstyles at 8:51 AM 2-14-2006_

my wife said the thing was some kinda darth vader helmet. i laughed and told her what it was. she just looked at like is was a retard and walked away.


----------



## bikeworks1 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: ~Fast~ (triggerlock)*

called VW customer service- they said they would mail me one out FREE once they verified that I purchased my new GTI


----------



## elkglx (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: ~Fast~ (triggerlock)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RabbitJockey (Nov 25, 2004)

i want one of those, the commercials are funny as hell.


_Modified by Trev0rBr at 6:20 PM 2-20-2006_


----------



## SteveMKIIDub (Nov 6, 2003)

LOL I want one!
Damnit, I hate being fooled by clever marketing!!!


----------



## TheRealCarbonfiberGabe (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: (SteveMKIIDub)*


----------



## MattG60 (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (TheRealCarbonfiberGabe)*

I want one too. But cant justify spending that kind of money on one


----------



## mr-e-passat (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (Herbie3Rivers)*

its looks like one of those things from the movie Critters... I want one!!!
Someone set-up a GB


----------



## DriversVR6 (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: (mr-e-passat)*

my fast tells me not to spend $300 on a piece of plastic. instead, spend it on making my car go fast.


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (DriversVR6)*

it is stupid that VW has suddenly grabbed a hold of the dead horse and is now beating hell out of it. how many more times can they revamp the rabbit image to try and sell a few more gti's. i mean really, it's like the rolling stones saying that it's the last tour that they'll do, charging 400 bucks a ticket, and then turn around and going on tour next year with the same song and dance. i uset to look forward to a VW commercial, especially a gti commercial, but now i turn the channel.
the fast is completely stupid and people that would pay money for that gay piece of plastic are retards.


----------



## djfire (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: (******)*

^^^Don't hold back dude. Tell us how you really feel.


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (djfire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djfire* »_^^^Don't hold back dude. Tell us how you really feel.


----------



## New4.2 (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (haunted reality)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haunted reality* »_
I'd not be surprised if you'll be able to eventually get them through VWoA in the DriverGear catalog, I'll wait until then thank-you. I'd like to have one for my VW room, but I'm not paying crazy money here









Keep in mind they will probably charge MORE than what's being bid on ebaY.








I want one, and I don't even OWN a VW!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh yeah, they should make it so that when you press down on it, the mouth glows neon red and it makes that "chanting monks" sound!










_Modified by New4.2 at 2:58 PM 2-22-2006_


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (******)*


_Quote, originally posted by ******** »_








what's this 1980 covertable GTI you have?








you own a 26 year old table cloth?


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

*Re: (TheRealCarbonfiberGabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheRealCarbonfiberGabe* »_









OMG, she's made it into the MKV Forums!

_Quote, originally posted by *New4.2* »_
Keep in mind they will probably charge MORE than what's being bid on ebaY. 
I want one, and I don't even OWN a VW!! 
Oh yeah, they should make it so that when you press down on it, the mouth glows neon red and it makes that "chanting monks" sound! 

_Modified by New4.2 at 2:58 PM 2-22-2006_

Yep probably...


----------



## madeurotuner (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (haunted reality)*

Man some idiot payed $365 for that stupid piece of plastic.


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (wantacad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wantacad* »_what's this 1980 covertable GTI you have?








you own a 26 year old table cloth?









ha, it's a 1980 cabby thats been fitted with a gti motor and gti brakes. it's currently under construction now getting a turbo.


----------



## JettaJoey (Feb 2, 2002)

it looks like a ghetto pokemon. gotta catch em all.


----------



## TheRealCarbonfiberGabe (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: (haunted reality)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haunted reality* »_OMG, she's made it into the MKV Forums!



Dude she will be everywhere. [Martha Stewart] It's a good thing. [Martha Stewart]


----------



## JettaJoey (Feb 2, 2002)

how is that pic the same on this website:
http://www.jalopnik.com/cars/a...1.php

who stole the pic, aww I think I caught him!!
fast facts:
1 there are more then 600 there are more than 600 vw dealers in the us and each dealer got one
2 they are being given to all new gti owners via mail
3 they are being given to all pre gti owners via mail


----------



## BillabongSLC (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: (JettaJoey)*









Does anybody have a part number on these?


----------

